# Motorways/Highways - Show Your Country...



## cntower

Show Your Country...

*Pakistan* 









Kohat Tunnel









Side Road









Side Road









M2 (Lahore-Islamabad)









M2









M2









M2









M2









Lahore Expressway (Forgot Name)









Lahore Expressway









Multan Expressway (Forgot Name)









M1









Lyari Expressway - Karachi (Ramp Leading too/from Expressway)









Lyari Expressway - Karachi 









Lyari Expressway - Karachi









M2 - Salt Ranges









M2 









M2 - Salt Ranges









Islamabad-Rawalpindi Link









The Link









The Link









"Salt Ranges Up Ahead - Reduce Speed Now" (Many Idiots Don't Listen...)









Map of National Motorway/Highway...


----------



## EuroMaster

nice pictures!!!!!, but do they need that kind of broad ways with six lanes there. the roads on the photo's look very empty. but the expressways look very good!


----------



## Randwicked

There's a tunnel from Pakistan to Japan??!?


----------



## Syd-Hk

"Deadly sharp S turn ahead"

Bad translation OR bad planning?


----------



## goschio

This is Germany: Bavaria


----------



## Jai

Hehe, did the guy who took the picture get pulled over?


----------



## eomer

Is it an HSR designed for ICE3 under construction on the left of the picture ?


For pictures of french motorway, the reference is:
http://franceautoroutes.free.fr


----------



## cntower

Jai said:


> Hehe, did the guy who took the picture get pulled over?


Yup; he got a ticket too from what I heard...


----------



## cntower

Randwicked said:


> There's a tunnel from Pakistan to Japan??!?


\

:lol:

No Japan helped us make it...it's only a 1 Km long. It ain't even leaving the district let alone to Japan.


----------



## cntower

Syd-Hk said:


> "Deadly sharp S turn ahead"
> 
> Bad translation OR bad planning?


No; these are the Salt Ranges. Your going from 100 down to at least down to 20 in some cases but many didn't bother to listen. Many have died on this piece of the M2.

Not sure why they made it like that; your technically going up a steep hill which lasts for a while.


----------



## Syd-Hk

lol!


----------



## nithin

roads are good in pakistan but empty. But that will change in the future of course, so it is a good investment for the future.


----------



## angeladevi

cntower said:


> Show Your Country...
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohat Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 (Lahore-Islamabad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Expressway (Forgot Name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Expressway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multan Expressway (Forgot Name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyari Expressway - Karachi (Ramp Leading too/from Expressway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyari Expressway - Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyari Expressway - Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 - Salt Ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 - Salt Ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad-Rawalpindi Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Salt Ranges Up Ahead - Reduce Speed Now" (Many Idiots Don't Listen...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of National Motorway/Highway...



Hey,

nice pics man!!! the only thing I can say is that the roads look a little bit empty compared to what I am used to in the netherlands. 'friendship tunnel'; where is it situated??


----------



## cntower

Empty yes; some were taken in the middle of nowhere and some are toll routes which were undercontruction.

Still traffic is low but it should increase overtime; people will have to start using it to get from one part of the city to another.


----------



## 448180

Here is a selection of roads and motoways from the UK:

The M25 London Orbital Motorway









The A1(M) in Cambridgeshire









The M60 Manchester Orbital motorway


















The A13 in East London









The M5 near Birmingham









The M40 motorway









The M62 near Wakefield









(Underneath) The M6 Thelwall Viaduct









The M6 Toll, approaching a toll booth









The M8, between Glasgow and Edinburgh









The M3 motorway, Hampshire









What do you think of British highways?


----------



## zergcerebrates

*China's motorway*


----------



## Elmo

:eek2:


----------



## cntower

That's crazy; they better have a good signs because if a visitor gets onto those roads...good luck trying to get to his/her destination....

By the way what city is that?


----------



## cntower

Looks like a city in China or South America


----------



## Syd-Hk

it's shanghai i think (china)


----------



## Laurent

*Belgium*

Some highway's (autosnelwegen) in Belgium.

The (inner) ring road around Antwerpen. Some years old because now there are working on it.


----------



## Laurent

*Belgium*

A pic of the highway E313 Antwerp-Liege at the crossing's with the highway to Eindhoven


----------



## cntower

Do all the surrounding countries drive in the same way as Belgium? Just wondering b/c in UK they drive the otherway and I think in Germany as well...what happens at the border? :lol:


----------



## julesstoop

The whole of continental Europe drives the 'normal' way. It's just the UK where they drive left. So nothing happens at the borders with the Netherlands, Germany, Luxemburg and France.


----------



## cntower

Ohh I see...


----------



## vinman

Dutch Highway pics:










Utrecht, Oudenrijn.
















Ridderkerk








Gelderland, Knooppunt Deil








Vianen, Lekbrug








Zuid Holland, Dordrecht
















Utrecht, Veenendaal








Zeeland
















EXTRA:
Utrecht, Lopikerwaard








New Neighbourhoods around Utrecht


----------



## computeringenieur

*Turkey Highways/motorways*


----------



## lindenthaler

a genial autobahn pic


----------



## quake

Milan, nord-east barrier highway A8


----------



## brandi

*São Paulo State - Brazil - South America*

These are some highways in the São Paulo State in Brazil.
The State area is 250.000 square kilometers and the population about 40.000.000 people.

Rodovias do Estado de São Paulo – Brasil

Rodovia Presidente Dutra









Rodovia dos Imigrantes









SP-326









Anhanguera









Rodovia dos Imograntes









Rodovia Castello Branco









Rodovia Castello Branco









Via Anchieta









SP-326









Rodovia Marechal Rondon









SP-127









SP-326









Via Anchieta em 1947 – recém construída









SP-127









SP-127









SP-127









SP-326


----------



## Guest

Perth Narrows Bridge Kwinana Fwy.


----------



## Wicky

Slovakia:

Pictures from D1 /West-East connection/ northern highway - up to now half of the route completed):










4,7 km one tube tunnel Branisko - opened 2003 (shot taken before construction finish)













































Pictures from southern R1 expressway




















Picture before 2003 completition


----------



## Guest

PERTH


----------



## Guest

Really wide roads and huge interchanges are nothing more than a sign of bad city planning. If the city is planned right it can keep traffic flowing, meaning that you don't need wide roads. If there are traffic problems in a city then putting a wider road in doesn't solve the problem, it just creates a bigger problem at the junctions when people pull off onto the narrow streets.


----------



## aswnl

Want to see some more dutch motorways ? 

Visit my site www.autosnelwegen.nl.


----------



## EuroMaster

more dutch highways:

































4x3lanes:










































6,6km long tunnel under westernscheld:









+/- 15km in lenght:

























































































































here will be build a 1,6km long tunnel under a highriselocation :the 'zuidas' 












































































































































































































































part of the 'zeeburger'bridge , on the left the ringroad of amsterdam dives in the 'zeeburgertunnel'








there are plans to build a bridge of 8/10km to the twincity almere over the IJ-lake, the deck will have a minimum height of 30meters!!!

this plan includes a 2,2km long tunnel under the city of maastricht: finished in 2010. some studies:


----------



## zergcerebrates

For a small country like the Netherlands they have amazingly huge junctions.


----------



## zergcerebrates

*China, Beijing Motorways.*

I'm posting it here for those lazy to click on Snakes link and to keep this post moving.


----------



## lindenthaler

ok belgish motorways 3 pixs while i was there


























and small extra, border between belgium and germany (on a local road)


----------



## EuroMaster

nice thread now


----------



## sirhc8

dallas said:


> Motorway's in Oz are called that because they have tolls on them don't they? Non tolls roads in QLD, NSW and in all other states are called Freeways.


No, the term freeway has nothing to do with tolls. It means a path free of at-grade intersections.


----------



## Syd-Hk

i think what dallas said is true... considering we dont name any of our new motorways "freeways" and considering they are tolled too. but i'm not entirely sure


----------



## mlm

A few snapshots from the German autobahn and the Danish "motorvej" taken the other day. Not exatctly super photos, but here they are anyway.

First a bunch from Germany, all pretty close to Hamburg:
































































Back in Denmark, it's getting late:


----------



## CborG

Nice pictures!


----------



## cntower

10 Pages. 184 Replies. 22,888 Views! 

Excellent photos everybody keep it up!


----------



## acela

Any Singapore highway photos?


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Some more from India

Rural roads


----------



## centralized pandemonium




----------



## Effer

HariR said:


>


Are those pics of the Mumbai-Pune Highway?


----------



## centralized pandemonium

No, some of them are from Karnataka and some are from AP.

PS: Next time can you please not quote the ALL the pics. It takes a looooong time to load.


----------



## londonindyboy

DELHI TO NOIDA (INDIA)


----------



## londonindyboy

DELHI TO NOIDA (INDIA)








TOLL PLAZA


----------



## Chibcha2k

more from Colombia












































































































this will be the longest tunnel in Latinamerica, it will shorten about 40 minutes trip from Cali to Bogotá, Colombia's most important road.


----------



## Chibcha2k

Marica, ¿donde será esto? está del putas.


----------



## Manila-X

Some Hong Kong highways





































Tolo Highway


----------



## OettingerCroat

*Croatian Highways*

Please forgive the dirt and bugs all over the windshield in these pics... one guy from our forums took the pics. Croatia just finished its world-class highways, and boy are they pretty! These shots aren't from the cities, so the highways are only 2 lanes, instead of the usual 4 or 5.


----------



## chilean_sky

Some highways in Santiago de Chile

Costanera Norte Highway (Santiago)



















































































































































Central Highway (Santiago)


----------



## firmanhadi

OettingerCroat said:


> Croatia just finished its world-class highways, and boy are they pretty! These shots aren't from the cities, so the highways are only 2 lanes, instead of the usual 4 or 5.


Those Croatian Higways are indeed verry pretty. It looks very German.


----------



## OettingerCroat

thank you, yes they are glorious! :colgate: made a whole bunch of much larger countries very jealous :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

you re forget France The Autoroute system in France consists largely of toll roads, except around large cities. It is a network of 12,000 km worth of highways








electronic panel in the rural highway
























*Paris peripherique freeways*
traffic in 2002: between 1.1 and 1.2 million vehicles per day: 89% light vehicles, 7% trucks, 4% motorb
road 
total length: 35.04 km (21.8 miles) 
6 exchangers, 44 access points 
































the europeen busiest freeway


----------



## streetscapeer

*slice of the bay area*

...


----------



## OettingerCroat

streetscraper thanx for steppin up and showing some pics from around the bay.... i had none.

its sad whats happened to our freeways eh?


----------



## Guest

delfin_pl said:


> Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't a motorway/highway, it's just a main road in Warsaw. Cool bridge, isn't it? Maybe someday it'll became a part of some expressway
Click to expand...


----------



## Manila-X

Hong Kong


----------



## nothingman

michal-skoczen said:


> delfin_pl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't a motorway/highway, it's just a main road in Warsaw. Cool bridge, isn't it? Maybe someday it'll became a part of some expressway
> 
> 
> 
> The traffic looks insane there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Manila-X

Singapore


----------



## EuroMaster

*[some other] Greets from the Nteherlands :wave:*


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

*Mexico City's Periferico Expressway*

These are some photos of the two-floor Periferico highway that it's not yet complet. they had to do it in order to reduce traffic jams in "the city of disorder". It's really out of this world. It's 20 meters height, and more than 10 kilometers long. It's also so imponent because Mexico City's land was once a lake so its very unstable. And don't forget that Mexico City is a very active earthquake-zone and there are 3 volcanoes in the metropolitan area and 4 volcanoes in a ratio of 50 kilometers from downtown.

[/IMG]


----------



## 416

Toronto has some wicked highways around the city. Here's a couple of them.

Highway 401









Highway 427/QEW interchange









401/427 interchange









401/Allen Rd









400/409 interchange









401/DVP interchange


----------



## Guest

Nice ^^^^


----------



## chilean_sky

sorry..but..is this the Toronto Pearson Intl. Airport??

because I think that the 401 pass by a side of the airport runway and there's a hole made by the Airfrance crashed??


----------



## 416

Yes your right. I didn't realize that but that's exactly where the airplane crashed.

Here's another view. The crash site was at the end of the darker shaded runway to the right with the 401 running parallel.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Here are pictures of major highways/roads in *Athens, Greece* and the surrounding areas of Athens:


----------



## Azazel

giant tollbooth gateways make baby jesus cry.


----------



## firmanhadi

*Old picture from Jakarta, Indonesia*


----------



## shayan

IRAN not much YET and some from holland where i currently live. HOLLAND DE GEKSTE lol ff voor alle kaaskoppies op dit forum











hum...










tralalalala










let it snow 









let take a turn









dont know witch way to go?!?!









nother one....









nice and green









Tehran traffic humm...









beautiful tehran....









Dirty tehran....









another one...


----------



## shayan

akeeej chegad man agab oftadeh hastam hahaahhaha sorry the noob cant work the comp LOL


----------



## Grey Towers

shayan said:


> akeeej chegad man agab oftadeh hastam hahaahhaha sorry the noob cant work the comp LOL


Simple to fix. Just "edit" by putting [/img] after each .jpg


----------



## shayan

forget to post the holland ones naja volgens mij staan er al een paar op dus


----------



## thunder head

Some from around Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Minato ku

pictures of "boulevard Peripherique" peripherique freeway Paris (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=bp

pictures of "autoroute du soleil " A7 (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a7 

and autoroute A6 (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a6


----------



## Minato ku

lyon (france) freeway map










Marseille (france) freeway map










Lille (france) freeway map


----------



## Ecthelion

Madrid (Spain):


----------



## thunder head

Some more from around Melbourne, Australia.

Monash fwy in south east Melbourne








































































Rural motorway south east of Melbourne


----------



## thunder head

new freeway in Melbourne...


----------



## Minato ku

autoroute A86 (France) suburban of paris

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a86 

autoroute A14 (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a14 

autoroute A13 (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a13 

autoroute A1 (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a1 

autoroute A4 (France)

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a4

national road 118 (it is a freeway but not autoroute) 

http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=n118


----------



## DoubleR

Highway maps in Tokyo

The Capital Highway, Tokyo (the inner city highway system)










Highways around the suburban areas of Tokyo (the outer city highway system reaching to Tokyo)


----------



## DoubleR

Tokyo Aqua Line connecting Kawasaki and Kisarazu by the undersea tunnel


----------



## DoubleR

Tokyo has 2 Circular Highway Lines, 11 Radial Highway Lines and 3 other highway lines

The Capital Highway Line 1b Haneda Line









The Capital Highway Wangan Line


----------



## DoubleR

Elevated, Underground and Undersea Highways all over the urban desert of Tokyo


----------



## weill

it amazing looking at these picures...


----------



## Minato ku

Paris (France) highway plan


----------



## NorthGermany

*Some from Norway*

E6 near Trondheim:














































And Oslo:


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Nice


----------



## Accura4Matalan

M65 East Lancs motorway. Connects the towns in East Lancs to the county capital Preston


----------



## KIWIKAAS

*Eastern Freeway. Melbourne, Australia*


----------



## er_juli

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Karl McF

With the photos with the Paris Ring road.
I have been in a taxis to the CGD airport and once this summer to North Grud train station.
The traiffic can get petty heavy. Going to airport from Nelley Seiver 30 mins, going to N-G station roughy 15 to 20 mins.
But be fun.


----------



## Karl McF

minato ku said:


> pictures of "boulevard Peripherique" peripherique freeway Paris (France)
> 
> http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=bp
> 
> pictures of "autoroute du soleil " A7 (France)
> 
> http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a7
> 
> and autoroute A6 (France)
> 
> http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a6


 With the photos with the Paris Ring road.
I have been in a taxis to the CGD airport and once this summer to North Grud train station.
The traiffic can get petty heavy. Going to airport from Nelley Seiver 30 mins, going to N-G station roughy 15 to 20 mins.
But be fun.


----------



## Humberto123

*CARACAS, VENEZUELA - Freeway system *


----------



## cntower

Countries Represented

Australia
Canada
USA
Poland
China
Hong Kong
Singapore
The Netherlands
Mexico
Japan
Spain
France
Pakistan
India
Iran
Indonesia
Germany
Denmark
Columbia
Croatia
Chile
United Kingdom




Did I miss any?


----------



## cntower

Lets see some from Africa!


----------



## CborG

Check out this thread for some african roads, mainly eastern africa.

The pictures are made by Vertigo.


----------



## Subangite

Malaysian Expressways/Highways


----------



## Humberto123

cntower said:


> Countries Represented
> 
> Australia
> Canada
> USA
> Poland
> China
> Hong Kong
> Singapore
> The Netherlands
> Mexico
> Japan
> Spain
> France
> Pakistan
> India
> Iran
> Indonesia
> Germany
> Denmark
> Columbia
> Croatia
> Chile
> United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss any?


VENEZUELA


----------



## TipNTop

Do you know the "Autoroute blanche" (A40) between Lyon and Chamonix? It's about 200km, and there's a lots of tunnels and viaducts on the last 140km.

Here are the main viaducts:

Egratz: Impressive because there are 2 lanes on the bridge and 2 lanes on the mountain (on the left on the first picture)




























nantua:









Neyrolles:









Glacières:









Sylans:
















Charix:









Frébuge:









Bellegarde:


----------



## nazrey

Another some Malaysian Expressways/Highways

North - South Expressway



















Ampang - Kuala Lumpur Elevated Highway






































Lebuhraya Penyuraian Trafik KL Barat - (SPRINT)


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia
Shah Alam Expressway




























Kulim - Butterworth Expressway


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia
Leburaya Pantai Timur - LPT (Fasa 1)


----------



## NorthGermany

cntower said:


> Countries Represented
> 
> Australia
> Canada
> USA
> Poland
> China
> Hong Kong
> Singapore
> The Netherlands
> Mexico
> Japan
> Spain
> France
> Pakistan
> India
> Iran
> Indonesia
> Germany
> Denmark
> Columbia
> Croatia
> Chile
> United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss any?


Yeah - Norway!


----------



## Minato ku

Autoroute in France
*A62 Toulouse Bordeaux (autoroute des deux-mers)*
http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a62 
*A 51 (autoroute Val de Durance)*
http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a51 
*A75 Autoroute with the tallest viaduct in the world*
http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=a75 
*highway N165 (not Autoroute)*
http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/photosautoroute.php?route=n165


----------



## GuyFromMoss

NorthGermany said:


> Yeah - Norway!


The pictures you have from Norway are not of Motorways... It's just normal roads..


----------



## Nicux

Povera ITALIA.... (no translation needed)


----------



## Guest

nothingman said:


> michal-skoczen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delfin_pl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland
> 
> 
> 
> The traffic looks insane there.
> 
> 
> 
> because whole route is under construction now
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Accura4Matalan

M6 near Manchester, UK. Courtesy of forumer dj.


----------



## NorthGermany

GuyFromMoss said:


> The pictures you have from Norway are not of Motorways... It's just normal roads..


some have blue signings - so these are motorways - at least expressways


----------



## KIWIKAAS

cntower said:


> Countries Represented
> 
> Australia
> Canada
> USA
> Poland
> China
> Hong Kong
> Singapore
> The Netherlands
> Mexico
> Japan
> Spain
> France
> Pakistan
> India
> Iran
> Indonesia
> Germany
> Denmark
> Columbia
> Croatia
> Chile
> United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss any?



New Zealand


----------



## Poly_Technique

*Japan*

*Osaka*





















*Hokkaido*


----------



## Burnout 3

great pics, can you post more japaness highways.


----------



## JARdan

Wow, what country is this?


TipNTop said:


> Do you know the "Autoroute blanche" (A40) between Lyon and Chamonix? It's about 200km, and there's a lots of tunnels and viaducts on the last 140km.
> 
> Here are the main viaducts:
> 
> Egratz: Impressive because there are 2 lanes on the bridge and 2 lanes on the mountain (on the left on the first picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nantua:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neyrolles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glacières:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frébuge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellegarde:


----------



## Carretero

^^ Don't you know where Lyon is?


----------



## nothingman

JARdan said:


> Wow, what country is this?


Wow...I've driven on that autoroute on the way to Geneva....a long time ago, but it hasn't changed much.


----------



## Minato ku

Carretero said:


> ^^ Don't you know where Lyon is?


Lyon is in South Eastern France


----------



## Minato ku

JARdan said:


> Wow, what country is this?


In France Autoroute Lyon Geneve A 40


----------



## er_juli

Please could anyone post pictures of spanish higways?


----------



## TipNTop

Poly_Technique said:


> *Osaka*


That remind me this building (entrance of the A6 highway):


----------



## TipNTop

JARdan said:


> Wow, what country is this?
> 
> 
> TipNTop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the "Autoroute blanche" (A40) between Lyon and Chamonix? It's about 200km, and there's a lots of tunnels and viaducts on the last 140km.
> 
> Here are the main viaducts:
> 
> Egratz: Impressive because there are 2 lanes on the bridge and 2 lanes on the mountain (on the left on the first picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nantua:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neyrolles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glacières:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frébuge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellegarde:
Click to expand...

That's here: A42/A40 Lyon-Chamonix


----------



## Carretero

minato ku said:


> Lyon is in South Eastern France


I *do* know it, it was JARdan who didn't :|


----------



## Minato ku

TipNTop said:


> That remind me this building (entrance of the A6 highway):


In Lyon in Perrache


----------



## Parzival

*Traffic pictures from your country*

I just realize how interesting it is with traffic. It's so diffrent from each country, please post pic of traffic in your country.


----------



## firmanhadi

It's already covered in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224973


----------



## dinp

M62 England




























M1


----------



## shayan

just a question inbetween i wanted to know is macon a nice place in france (good infrastructure nice buildings cool stuff)??


----------



## James Foong

*Malaysia Interstate Highway:*


----------



## Accura4Matalan

M602, Manchester, England


----------



## Poly_Technique

*Irohazaka, Japan*


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Jeez, thats just insane!


----------



## dinp

Looks more like a luge track than a road


----------



## Timoth12

cntower said:


> Countries Represented
> 
> Australia
> Canada
> USA
> Poland
> China
> Hong Kong
> Singapore
> The Netherlands
> Mexico
> Japan
> Spain
> France
> Pakistan
> India
> Iran
> Indonesia
> Germany
> Denmark
> Columbia
> Croatia
> Chile
> United Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss any?


Slovakia


----------



## Minato ku

French autoroute

autoroute A83 

autoroute A10 

autoroute A71

*HISTORY*

The first motorway in France was opened in 1946
between St cloud and Orgeval 

*In 1967* they are 1000 km of motorway in France

*In 1981* 5000 km of motorway

*In 2001* 11810 km of motorway


----------



## The Boy David

Glasgow has the most impressive motorway network in the UK, with a section the M8 containing 17 lanes of running traffic, and a large part of it cutting through the city centre. Obviously not on the same level as U.S cities (and Toronto..), but it is impressive seeing that we have the largest Urban Rail network in the UK outside of London, and thus don't need to rely on cars quite as much.

Anyway, enjoy:

Cathedral Junction, one of the most manic set pieces in the city:










M8 cutting through Charing Cross and the city centre:










17 lanes of traffic as 2 motorways join; the M8 and M77. This will soon be expanded as the M74 is also joined around this area:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Vienna's interchanges, a little mediocre compared to others, but not bad.


----------



## dmg1mn

I-94, I-35E & US-52 in St. Paul, Minnesota


----------



## dmg1mn

US-169, County Road 101, County Road 18
Shakopee, MN


----------



## Ten

Some pics of Bangkok-Chonburi city highways I took todays.

here's the map.










Start of the motorway at around BKK new airport.














































Entrance to rest area along the motorway.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Impressive


----------



## miamicanes

Wow! If you ignore the mountains and side of the road the cars are driving on, that road could be anywhere in Florida. Literally. It has inside AND outside emergency lanes, concrete barriers, wide lanes, American-style stripes, and all. The older part has a few scattered metal barriers, and a few fancy concrete ones... the newer part has solid concrete barriers and vertical retaining walls. It even has green signs with white letters! The billboards, strip malls, McDonalds, 7-11, and other stuff alongside the exits just makes it look even more like an average Florida freeway. It looks like they literally downloaded a copy of the official Interstate Highway Standards Manual, went through it and changed the left and right orientations, and said, "Done."  Impressive!


----------



## Ten

haha.....really!?!


----------



## edolen1

miamicanes said:


> Wow! If you ignore the mountains and side of the road the cars are driving on, that road could be anywhere in Florida. Literally. It has inside AND outside emergency lanes, concrete barriers, wide lanes, American-style stripes, and all. The older part has a few scattered metal barriers, and a few fancy concrete ones... the newer part has solid concrete barriers and vertical retaining walls. It even has green signs with white letters! The billboards, strip malls, McDonalds, 7-11, and other stuff alongside the exits just makes it look even more like an average Florida freeway. It looks like they literally downloaded a copy of the official Interstate Highway Standards Manual, went through it and changed the left and right orientations, and said, "Done."  Impressive!


It seems to be that way in most countries outside Europe (at least the specifications part).


----------



## dinp

I'd hate to be the one who has to cut the grass in the middle


----------



## miamicanes

Yeah, lots of the new roads in the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Poland, Australia, Spain, etc. are structurally similar to US roads, but then you look at the signs and see the stern-looking angular schematic arrows, blue backgrounds (on things besides "rest stop" signs), international symbols, and it just kind of destroys the illusion. Even when you see the Thai writing, nothing about the Thai signs really jumps out and shouts, "Foreign Country!"


----------



## LtBk

All highways are similar because they follow the same concept we been doing for over 50 years.


----------



## FM 2258

Here is part of the Merrit Parkway I drove in November 2005 in Connecticut. Had a plane to catch in New York City after visiting New Haven, CT and I loved this highway because I was consistently doing 90mph. Everyone drove pretty fast on this highway with no police.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^Yea northeastern highways look nice the overpasses look like something from europe i remember driving in new york on long island seing those old overpasses.


----------



## carewser

http://www.globalairphotos.com/images/on/toronto/2003/toh2003_081.jpg


----------



## lumpia

Shots of part of the * South Luzon Expressway (SLEX), the Philippines. * Originally posted by Dudz in the Philippine Forums 



dudz said:


> well, they have streamers announcing the project all over. talagang tuloy-tuloy na 'to.
> 
> nway, before things get really busy out there, just a good look of the existing one. from calamba to buendia...warning: medyo marami
> 
> traffic is pretty light from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traffic is starting to build up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> approaching filinvest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going down alabang viaduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going under the skyway...tipid muna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C5 flyover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice those columns for the naia expressway interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to manila...


Various shots of the *Macapagal Highway* and *Manila-Cavite Coastal Road, Luzon, Philippines* Taken by Dudz.



dudz said:


> some highway pics...from urban to rural (small files but many)
> *macapagal highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *manila-cavite coastal road*


Some shots of the *Coastal Highway, Cebu Island, the Philippines*


arnoldsa said:


> On my trip to Talisay City via the Coastal Highway of the South Road Properties Special Economic Zone.Sorry for the quality of the pictures, I was inside a tinted AUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mambaling Access Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Coastal Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching the city center


----------



## Ten

Aerial views of Thai highways


----------



## chilean_sky

Costanera Norte Highway - Santiago de Chile

It has a free flow system, (non-stop paying), besides it has a 4,5 kilometers long tunnel under the Mapocho River in paralel.


----------



## edolen1

Chile's highways look very similar to Spanish highways, IMO..


----------



## Minato ku

and French highways


----------



## AndySocks

Random NYC interchanges:

Grand Central Pkwy/Van Wyck Exwy/Jackie Robinson Pkwy (Q):









Cross Bronx Expy/Hutchinson River Pkwy/ Bruckner Expy (Bx):









Cross Bronx Expy/Major Deegan Expy (Bx-and very scenic):









Long Island Expy/Clearview Expy (Q):









Major Deegan Expy/Henry Hudson Pkwy (Bx):









Whitestone Expy/Cross Island Pkwy (Q):









Grand Central Pkwy/Clearview Expy (Q):









Grand Central Pkwy/Cross Island Pkwy (Q):









Brooklyn-Queens Expy/Long Island Expy (Q):


----------



## Manila-X

Some HK interchange


----------



## Tuxa4evskiy

Russia


----------



## Paddington

Dallas High 5 Interchange:























































Check and Mate. Or in other words: Game over.


----------



## Paddington

Ohio's Big 4:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Cleveland&t=h&ll=41.474342,-81.693145&spn=0.005772,0.013475

I-71/I-90/I-490 (Cleveland) 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Cleveland&ll=41.479945,-81.661559&spn=0.011542,0.026951&t=h

I-77/I-490/E 55th St. (Cleveland) 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Cleveland&t=h&hl=en&ll=41.407442,-81.645842&spn=0.011555,0.026951

I-77/I-480 (Cleveland) 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Dayton&ll=39.746398,-84.205914&spn=0.047383,0.107803&t=h

I-75-US 35 (Dayton) - can't see this one too well on the map


----------



## Zoowatch

*Bangkok, Thailand*


----------



## Zoowatch

*Bangkok, Thailand*


----------



## Zoowatch

*Bangkok, Thailand*


----------



## +5411

*BUENOS AIRES , ARGENTINA*​














*BI_EY*
*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA , LATINAMERICA.*


----------



## sargeantcm

chrishillcoat said:


> ^ The M11/M25 junction north of London. It would be possible to drive round in a circle here, but the slip roads are segregated.


We've actually got something like that here: NY 5 (N-S), NY 179 (E), and a local road (W) -








In this case, the "oops" ramps are located outside of the circle, and they've essentially been closed off (to the right/east). You can still make out the points where the west/left side ramps used to be. Until recently, it also had loops inside the circle to aid in "left" turns:









You don't see many interchanges like that in the US.


----------



## Saab

model of interchange under construction in Melbourne, Australia. Unfortunately, it's virtually impossible to find aerial views of melbourne's freeway interchanges on the internet.


----------



## great prairie

old school 4 level interchange in Fort Worth 

here is couple under construction pics from DFW
30/35W - Forth Worth the redesigned interchange from above
http://www.google.com/lochp?hl=en&q=&t=k&ll=32.745973,-97.319791&spn=0.009276,0.014462

190/35E - Carrollton, Texas
http://www.google.com/lochp?hl=en&q=&ll=32.982361,-96.930141&spn=0.004626,0.007231&t=k


----------



## dmg1mn

I-494, MN Hwy-5, 34th Ave S 
Bloomington, MN


I-35W, MN Hwy-36, MN-Hwy-280, Cleveland Ave
Roseville, MN


US-10, MN Hwy-610, MN Hwy-47
Blaine/**** Rapids, MN


----------



## nysgreg

weird that nobody mentioned the springfield interchange yet

http://www.springfieldinterchange.com/baa/after.html

I think VDOT hasn't completed the project yet, but this is definitely one of the most important interchanges in the nation


----------



## KB

WOW! gr8 pix starting from pakistan to russia...

Does anyone know , which country/highway has the maximum speed limit?


----------



## hetfield85

kbboy said:


> WOW! gr8 pix starting from pakistan to russia...
> 
> Does anyone know , which country/highway has the maximum speed limit?


Speed limit ? There are countries which did not have any speed limit.


----------



## Tuxa4evskiy

Oh yes, God bless deutsch auotbahns!


----------



## acela

image from swissworld.org
What is this Swiss Autobahn route?Any more pics on this one?


----------



## DrJoe

407 ETR. This is in northern Toronto.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Madrid Motorway network:










Belgium Motorway network:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, someone told me to upload my pics of Spain here. It is really a load of pics, but not such large pics, as you seen throughout this forum.

The route:

N240 -> AP2 -> AP7 ->C32 -> B20 -> C58 -> C33 -> AP7
(Lérida/Lleida - Sitges - Barcelona - La Jonquera)

















































































































Part II


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Very good roads reports!
kay:
Thanks Chris1491!!
:wink2:


----------



## fred_mendonca

Portugal


----------



## fred_mendonca




----------



## ChrisZwolle

What does those IC and IP numbers mean? Why doesn't Portugal have A or R (rodovia?) numbers for its motorways?


----------



## fred_mendonca

In Portugal we have different designations for the roads. First we have the IP's and IC's. IP means main road(connects all the district capitals and important towns) and the IC's, complementary roads that connect cities with less importance. These two types of roads can be applied to highways and national roads. But, the highways have also another designation that starts by an A plus the number of the highway. For example, the A2 that connects Lisbon to Algarve is also the IP1 because connects two important regions. The pictures that I put are from the IP2 which is a national road with some improvements because connects several district capitals in the interior of the country so was designated IP2. Finally, the IC1, when the A2 didn't exist was the IP1. But, when the A2 was built he was renamed to IC1 because now the main road from Lisbon to Algarve is A2-IP1(Highway number 2 and main road number 1).


----------



## dinp

M6 at Lancaster, England


----------



## Bertez

Great pics


----------



## chix4free

Some pictures of the A20 freeway in central France. This is not where I live but this is where I was born and grew up.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

i have a complete serie off all signs on the A20 from Vierzon to Montauban. Shall i upload it?

I also have series of the A4, A6, A7, A9, A10, A64, A71, A26 and A1.


----------



## Carretero

Chris1491 said:


> Shall i upload it?


Of course.


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## vissiman_m31

Some (more) pics of highways/freeways around Melbourne, Victoria, Australia:

M80 & National Highway M80 
Western Ring Road
































































M79 Calder Fwy





































In eastern Victoria,
A1 Princes Hwy


----------



## Juan Kerr

vissiman_m31 said:


> Some (more) pics of highways/freeways around Melbourne, Victoria, Australia:












It's interesting how the road signs are very similar to UK 'A Road' roadsigns, but the highways are more like US Highways than European ones.

I'd love to drive around Australia one day...it looks like a great place for someone like me who loves the open road.


----------



## I'm Great

*More from Melbourne:*

'Citylink' Tollway (M79)













































*Viaduct on the M80 Ring Road*


----------



## acela

Does someone have the new bendy signpost/Passive Safe Signposts/Collapsable post pics? I find it somehow interesting.


----------



## CborG

Near my house they are widening a stretch of highway, from 2x2 to 2x3/4

Before:










After:


----------



## Smelser

EarlyBird said:


> Really wide roads and huge interchanges are nothing more than a sign of bad city planning. If the city is planned right it can keep traffic flowing, meaning that you don't need wide roads. If there are traffic problems in a city then putting a wider road in doesn't solve the problem, it just creates a bigger problem at the junctions when people pull off onto the narrow streets.



EarlyBird would seem to be a new nicname for either former Councillor Gordon Price, or perhaps someone with the City of Vancouver traffic engineering department.


----------



## mlm

Here's a pano of the new motorway currently under construction in Herning, Denmark.

Click for the large version:


----------



## Onur

Well, Google Earth's zoomed areas are expanded. Here's Antalya's Interchanges;
Iller Interchange








Airport Interchange








Isparta Road Interchange(It's 2,75km northeast of Airport interchange)









Kemer's Interchanges(Kemer is 35km south of Antalya)
It's renowated to a roundabout intersection now.








Kuzdere Bridge Interchange(Now added two lanes to bridge.)


----------



## BonusAer

Buenos Aires:

President Illia Freeway (connects the downtown with the northern suburbs)









Av. 9 de Julio (9th of July Avenue, world's widest avenue)


----------



## Victoria Man

from MELBOURNE, Australia










M1/M79



















M1/M80









M80/M31









M80/route43









M79/M80

M1/Eastlink Tollway


----------



## kashyap3

the GTA has one of the largest interchanges in the world

the 403x401x410 is huge, so is the 427x401x27 , QEWx427xGardiner


----------



## Victoria Man

*MELBOURNE, Australia*

M1









Route 43









Route 43









M1









M1









M1/M79



















M1/M80









M80/M31









M80/route43









M79/M80










M1/Eastlink Tollway










Eastlink/Ringwood Bypass









route 43/M79









M8/M80


----------



## miamicanes

> Really wide roads and huge interchanges are nothing more than a sign of bad city planning.


No, they're a sign of politically-incorrect highway engineering. Adding one or two lanes to a gridlocked road doesn't do much to help. Rebuilding a 6-lane gridlocked road into a brand new 12-16 lane road with braided ramps and high-speed 6-level stacks that segregate traffic entering and exiting within 4 miles of it and shift it to levels 5 and 6 so it doesn't interfere with the people driving 10-20 miles, then doing the same with every other freeway in the area, and simultaneously improving the local collector roads with synchronized traffic lights and a few SPUIs at major intersections *absolutely, positively, will*. People who get all bent out of shape about sprawl will go into convulsions at that point and whine about how many buses $10 billion could buy...

... but the fact is, the normal people who live there will be delighted because they don't want buses. They might grudgingly use a subway *if* it's less than a thousand feet away and has an air conditioned corridor leading to it, but building a grade-separated transit network capable of running trains at 90 second headways that's less than a block from everyone's home, office, and stores capable of providing a travel experience remotely comparable to the convenience and comfort of a Lexus SUV would be cost-prohibitive... even if the materials were free, and you had outright slave labor to build it. And even a PRT system would suffer from the tragedy of the commons -- people abuse and trash what they don't own. So half the cost of running the system would be just cleaning out everyone's trash and fixing the damage inflicted on it by the riders.

The fact is, given a choice, most people want either a single-family home with private yard and big garage, or a penthouse with private terrace and reserved garage parking in a big city. Few people can afford a penthouse in a big city (partly because _someone_ has to occupy the condos and apartments below them), so they settle for the next best thing: a single-family home in the 'burbs. Big cities are nice, vibrant places to live, but few people can even fantasize about affording anything remotely comparable in a dense urban area that they could afford 30 miles away. At the end of the day, it's cheaper to pour a hundred miles of concrete horizontally to facilitate a hundred thousand homes built on cheap rural land than it is to try obtaining a comparable amount of space (including private outdoor recreational space) by going up.

I lived in Texas for a few months a couple of years ago -- northwest Plano, to be exact. On paper, it represents the worst of everything the anti-sprawl people grouse and whine about. In reality, it was an incredibly nice, convenient place to live. There was absolutely nothing within a mile walk of my apartment (by Headquarters Drive @ Preston Road), but everything was a painless 5-10 minute drive away. For Plano's solidly upper-middle-class residents, life is definitely good. In Miami, just getting to McDonalds 3/4 of a mile away is an excruciatingly painful 5-10 minute drive through gridlock.

Big cities need massive freeway networks. They _also_ need solid, fast, reliable mass transit that serves major destinations of interest to visitors and people who live there. You can't neglect either. Subways can't go everywhere... they cost too much to build and run. Roads can't go everywhere, either... beyond a certain density, just handling the parking needs and access roads becomes impossible. What's needed is a balance... a fast, efficient transit network serving dense clusters along transit lines, with low-density residential development served by roads in between... with big, huge freeways connecting the dense clusters and sparse residential areas keeping everyone happy.


----------



## LordMandeep

well the reason why Toronto has such a large highway is because so many people live there and its the economic lifeline of that entire area. The amount of Truck Traffic is insane. Thats another reason why highways should be nice and wide is that so commerical traffic can enter and leave the city easily. Its the foundation of our economey here. Plus in Canada it gets cold up here in the winter so people need cars to get around.

I however don't agree that highways should be built all across the city. A highway does not belong going right through the center of a city. It belongs on its outskirts or in the less dense areas.

Also it's all about geography. If there is a lot of empty land to build on, there will be sprawl and lots of new houses. If there is no empty land then people build up. Well they have run out of land in the city of Toronto itself. There is lots of land in the suburbs still so there are a lot of houses being built. However a lot of people want to live in the city and there is no room for new homes there so they must get denser. 

You can't make a city dense, it only can get dense if the factors exist for it to get dense.


----------



## Manila-X

*HK highways*


----------



## TheCat

*Canada - Ontario/Quebec*

First, some pics of Canadian freeways (actually, one freeway ). I took these
pictures when driving from Montreal, which is in the French-speaking Canadian
province of Quebec to Toronto, Ontario (where I live).
Interestingly, as Highway 401 of Ontario turns into Autoroute 20 of Quebec
(essentially it is one continuous road), it becomes progressively worse  I
guess Ontario invests more in its roads. Also, the acceleration/deceleration
lanes in Quebec are shorter. However, Montreal has insane tunnels which
run under most of downtown area.
So, sorry for the bad quality, it was somewhat stormy when I took these 

Entering the gigantic tunnel in Montreal:









In the tunnel - blurred, but cool effect I think :









Weird Quebec traffic lights:

















Autoroute 20 (Quebec) exit:









Only Quebec posts a minimum speed limit, Ontario doesn't :









Welcome to Ontario :









Highway 401 (Ontario):









Passing some tracks on the 401:









401 closer to Toronto, getting wider:









401 near Toronto, one of the widest freeways in the world:









Ironically, we were jammed 10 mins after this message :









Approaching an eastern neighbourhood of Toronto:


----------



## Æsahættr

^^
What a lovely and interesting compilation of pictures! One day I would like to drive from Detroit - Toronto - Montreal


----------



## mlm

Here's a brand new one from my hometown Herning, Denmark. Not very big compared to most the others showed here, but considdering there was no motorways here 5 years ago it's quite okay. It will be opened october 7th.

Aerial of mine taken 3 weeks ago:










From the other angle:


----------



## Unsing

From Tokyo or its surroundings

Edobashi Junction
covers the river in stead of scarce land


Hakozaki Junction


Hamazakibashi Junction


Nishi Shinjuku Junction


Ariake Junction


Tatsumi Junction
uses the spacious reclaimed land


Tanimachi Junction


Takehashi Junction


Ichinohashi Junction


Oizumi Junction


Kuko Chuo Interchange


Kawasaki Ukishima JUnction, Kawasaki


Daikoku Junction, Yokohama


----------



## Monaro

A movie from the Belgian highway's. Starting at the E42/A27 in the South to the E313/A13 in the North passing the city of Liege










Link to download this 100mb movie file


----------



## Paddington

The Japanese are really the masters of jamming stuff very closely together. :runaway:


----------



## desirous

Paddington said:


> The Japanese are really the masters of jamming stuff very closely together. :runaway:


Imagine the entire United States squeezed into Texas. We'd learn pretty fast too.


----------



## Skylandman

*A few pics from Spain*

Madrid to A Coruña









Madris to Valencia









Close to Torremolinos, Malaga









Madrid


















Unknowed place









Close to Bilbao









North of Madrid









Madrid



































































































Close to Barcelona



























Madrid









Bilbao



























R5

























ç

M30









La Laguna, Islas Canarias









Madrid































































Sevilla









Barcelona




































Unknowed placed


















Barcelona


















Malaga









A8 by AdemA


























Burgos A1









Somewhere in las Islas Canarias









A5 Toledo









Madrid













































Barcelona









Madrid 









Madrid by Frado









Madrid









Sta Cruz de Tenerife by Garpie










Logroño by Cicerón


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Here are roadway/highway pics from pinellas county, florida

Pics from me

I-275 and I-175 Interchange











GulftoBay Blvd probably the most congested east-west road in the county










A Rosary and Belcher Rd intersection










US19 and Drew St Ramps









Gandy Bridge










Pics from online

Howard Franklin Bridge going to Tampa










I-275 to Pinellas Bayway Interchange










I-275/I-375 Interchange


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

More pics..

pics from online

Skyway Bridge at Sunset









Skyway going north to Pinellas County










Skyway Bridge


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Cool the ones in Paris and tokyo


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Edit


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Some interchanges from Milano now


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Some Roma interchanges


----------



## KIWIKAAS

This one is very interesting. Notice how the main east-west roadways cross each other so that when they cross the other motorway they are driving on the left.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
:yes: kay:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Ok guys, I went crazy with Google Earth... then let's go with another city

Some Napoli interchanges (I find lot of them interesting)


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Beijing highway interchanges


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Beijing highway interchanges


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Beijing highway interchanges


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Beijing highway interchanges


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Guangzhou highway interchanges


----------



## SkyView

Some Brussels interchanges :


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Some Shanghai highway interchanges


----------



## Rupmulalauk

Some interchanges of Kuala Lumpur


----------



## trentthomson

More photos from Australia. This time they're from the south eastern corner of the state of Queensland. Most of the photos were taken in and around Brisbane, plus a few from the Gold Coast (south of Brisbane).













































































































My flickr site has a lot of road and public transport-related photos from South East Queensland (SEQ). You can find them here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here's another photo I found on flickr (I didn't take it, but I like it):









By the way, Australian states are currently in the process of transitioning to the European system of route numbering (alphanumeric route numbers, for example B420), which is why some route numbers are in shields while others are of the alphanumeric type.

Trent.


----------



## Vinny was here

^^ Do you prefer the European system with a Letter-prefix (A 1, M 1) or the American system with fancy number-shields?


----------



## trentthomson

Vinny was here said:


> ^^ Do you prefer the European system with a Letter-prefix (A 1, M 1) or the American system with fancy number-shields?



The first time I saw the alphanumeric system in operation was when I visited Victoria in the early 2000s. They had just switched over to the new system. I initially thought it was a stupid system, mainly because the shields looked nicer than three/four character-long route numbers in bright gold text.

But the new system has really grown on me, mainly because it seems more natural to say "the M80" than "ring road 80". Also, under the new system you can judge the quality of a route without ever having driven on it before. Theoretically, M roads offer the highest standard driving conditions and are therefore better than A roads, which are better than B roads, which are better than C roads. Under the shield system it was simply national highway, national route and state route. And in many cases, state routes were of higher quality and importance than national routes and national highways, which to me made no sense at all.

Also, the new system seems to be succeeding at getting motorists to refer to route numbers instead of road names. You may have noticed in those pictures that road names are signed alongisde route numbers most of the time. That's because Australians have traditionally referred to road names rather than route numbers. That has to do with what I said before... "Pacific Motorway" is easier to say than "National Route 1". Now nearly everybody just says, "the M1".

Trent.


----------



## Vinny was here

I also prefer the alphanummeric system, for one simple reason: To navigate easily you can simply identify M 1. When you're in America you just have to know that US-73 is referring to a certain numbershield, wich is not easy for common foreigners. 
I live in the Netherlands where the numbering is quite simple:
A x: Motorways
N x: Main roads, wich are not Motorway
In some areas you can find s -routes (cityroads) and r -routes (touristic routes)


----------



## trentthomson

This is the last batch of Australian photos I'll post... I promise!


























































































These photos were from:
Ozroads - http://www.ozroads.com.au/; and,
Expressway - http://www.expressway.paulrands.com/

Trent.


----------



## melbourne18

edit


----------



## sravan2569

*India*


----------



## melbourne18

the best viaducts in Australia are in MELBOURNE!


----------



## FREKI

E20 where it passes the Orestad BD in Copenhagen


----------



## fosters son

M25 UK during Rush Hour. New Heathrow T5 is visible from the carriageway.


----------



## Xusein

Here's Interstate 84 just outside Hartford, with many, many lanes including HOV....


----------



## greek_eagle

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Those interchanges in L.A. are, indeed, a world of their own.
> 
> So that means that the greatest freeway network urban areas in terms of scale are (in no particular order):
> 
> >Greater Los Angeles
> >Greater Toronto
> >Atlanta
> >Houston
> >Dallas
> >Beijing
> 
> 
> are there more...



The greater LA area does have what is considered to be the greatest freeway network in terms of scale. But, I would have to disagree with Greater Toronto. The MacDonald-Cartier Fwy [401] does not constitute a whole frwy system...Toronto needs many more miles of fwy in order to be brought to the stage of even considering it being in the same category. As for the Texan cities...they are much closer. In Europe, Madrid has really done an excellent job...following it's colonial planning and ring roads/beltways every few miles..radiating out from the center....you at a map and you'll see what I mean. And if I am not mistaken they are adding more fwys to their system. In Canada, Montreal's Autoroutes are much larger scale wise...whereas Vancouver's are ridiculous. Toronto's are eye-openers..because they are big...and do not forget they include the distributor and service roadways.


----------



## lpioe

Some pics of swiss motorways found at autobahnen.ch





































1-lane "motorway" crossing the alps


----------



## Verso

cntower said:


> Show Your Country...
> 
> *Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohat Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 (Lahore-Islamabad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Expressway (Forgot Name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore Expressway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multan Expressway (Forgot Name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyari Expressway - Karachi (Ramp Leading too/from Expressway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyari Expressway - Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyari Expressway - Karachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 - Salt Ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2 - Salt Ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad-Rawalpindi Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Salt Ranges Up Ahead - Reduce Speed Now" (Many Idiots Don't Listen...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of National Motorway/Highway...


Does anyone see anything else but the "'Salt Ranges Up Ahead - Reduce Speed Now' (Many Idiots Don't Listen...)"?


----------



## kokpit

Photos of D8 motorway u/c passing Ore mountains in Czechia (route Prague-Dresden-Berlin), to be opened this December, photos made this summer.
There will be many bridges, tunnels and biocorridors on this route.








.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.

Czech-German border (the visible tunnel is already in Germany), on the German side continues A17 Motorway to Dresden (and Berlin)


----------



## Quall

^^ Beautiful scenery 

Autoroute Ville-Marie, Montreal


----------



## Macius

*POLAND*

Red- in operation
Blue- under construction
Black- planned









A2


























































A4


----------



## Macius




----------



## Macius

*POLAND*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Poland is very interesting, i've been there twice. But i still don't see the use of putting a destination on a sign, which is the last town on a road. You see very small places along the German border signposted for hundreds of kilometers away.


----------



## nastyathenian

Edited


----------



## Prestonian

For those of you who love complicated civil engineering this is Spaghetti Junction in Birmingham, UK. The link below shows a photo tour of the structure and the rivers and canals below it, its really fascinating.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229159

A a taster from http://www.iht.org/motorway/m5m6midlink.htm


----------



## aradulov

Does anyone have any pictures of Bulgarian motorways?


----------



## DrumCorpsAlum

*Every region's highway photo threads (links)*

I'm trying to put all of the official "highway photos" threads from all of the different subforums around SSC into one thread.

India Highways Photos - India Subforum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298320

African Highways/Expressways - SSC Africa
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342101


You get the picture. I'll fill in more of this within the coming days.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

it's been a couple of weeks, are you planning on creating the list? If not, I would be happy to take this over for you.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

nevermind, i just saw where there is now a sub-forum for the highways, lol


----------



## ale26

-Toronto
-L.A
-Beijing
-Brussles
-Paris
-Tokyo

OTHERS DO NOT EVEN COMPARE...

and greek eagle, you don't even know what your talking about...your just jelous about the Toronto Interchange and freeway system..so stfu thnx.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

Here is the Briley Parkway/I-65/Ellington Parkway Interchange on the north sode of town in Nashville TN USA


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

here is a mess of an intersection that is right across the river from downtown called speghetti junction in Nashville TN USA

it consists of ellington parkway, main street, spring street, I24


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

here is another pic for relation to downtown and the intersection in Nashville TN USA


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

a few days ago i posted a pic of the Briley Parkway, I65, Ellington Parkway interchange.

Here is a zoomed out pic of that interchange in conjunction with the other interchanges around it.

These three interchanges consist of Briley Parkway, I65, Ellington Parkway, and I24











btw, these are all from Nashville TN


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

here is one of I440 and I24 interchange in nashville of source


----------



## Marcanadian

Three more from Toronto


----------



## gladisimo

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet but

MacArthur Maze
In the Bay Area might not be a sight, but I guarantee you it's hell to drive through there, nearly anytime of the day.


----------



## kokpit

Barrandov bridge and interchange in Prague, part of City ring


----------



## newyorkrunaway1

wow, thats a mess of a interchange. what is it? a main road and a highway, thats what it looks like, with the two bridges.


----------



## polako

Dallas interchanges are world's greatest without a doubt, followed by LA. Two of my cousins had a chance to go through the Big D a couple of years ago and they confirmed that.


----------



## cartez

one in Melbourne


----------



## mariokarter

awsome pics, i think some of the best ones arnt the ones with huge amounts of road, but ones with crazy swirls that are asthetically pleasing


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^^ Tokyo!


----------



## spongeg

Vancouver barely has freeways and highway so interchanges are pretty non existant - but these are some that can pass...

new west/richmond - east west connector...










coquitlam - about to get multilevel ramps and stuff as it is a big bottle neck










langley - hwy #1 and 200th street










vancovuer - hwy #1 - near hastings/PNE










richmond hwy #99/westminster highway


----------



## Ese del 69

LYON








Can you find the interchange? Yes, inside the two big buildings at the center of the pic. The highway is coming from the "Google" sign, along the river, and dives in a tunnel after having crossed the river on the left...but the interchange is inside this ugly building. This is a real nightmare! :bash: 

KOBE








You can't see on this pic, but the highway here has two level on several kilometers, due to lack of room, and it's built over the sea here and there :nuts: !

NAGOYA


----------



## Sampei

Some pics from *CATANIA, Italy*:


----------



## Jean Luc

Ese del 69 said:


> KOBE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see on this pic, but the highway here hase two level on several kilometers, due to lack of room, and it's built over the sea here and there :nuts: !


Is this one of the freeways that had to be rebuilt after the 1994 earthquake?


----------



## oliver999

beautiful, keep coming on, guys.


----------



## ManRegio

*Monterrey, N.L.*

Most Important Intersections

Anillo Interno (Interior Ring)














































Out of the ring



















Periferico (Most Exterior Ring)


----------



## Mr Bricks

Helsinki


----------



## SkyView

And now to the überleague :

Dallas - Forth Worth :


----------



## x-type

Chris1491 said:


> Maybe this is a good structure for the site;
> 
> first: choose country by flag and name like;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Netherlands
> 
> And then click on the roadname like this for the A1;


yes, indeed! i thought so allready. the gallery will very soon become extremely messy if we don't do this!


----------



## Verso

Cool, I managed to register. 



MaxxPower said:


> I just finished adding countries, so now you can select one or more countries for a gallery and they will be added to the title automatically. I've used ISO-3166 codes for countries, which is not the same as on number plates (F vs FR), but I like them more and think they should be used everywhere  I can change it at any time though..


Maybe, as we're talking about motorways (roads), where you need a vehicle (no shit), we could put the 'vehicle abbreviations' (F, A, D, ...), but do as you wish, not that I care much, hehe.  I'm just annoyed with the abbreviation of my country (Slovenia), being SI, which is so strange. I prefer SLO instead.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So, new photo's from France added. Don't worry, i have a lot more


----------



## Verso

^ Are all those photos yours?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yup, took 'em during summer 2005.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spanish serie added.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great improvement now!

Click-to-get-the-next-pic works great, but i'm not sure everybody knows that it is possible.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Another load added, enjoy it :cheers: 

I still have a bunch of pics leftover which i will post. I hope that server has enough space. :lol:


----------



## x-type

i hope you enjoy my pics of A1 [HR]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah they are really good, good to see a continuous serie of the A1, i've only noticed a bulk of random pics. 

Maybe it's better to not only add random pics, but continuous series are better. 

Like i posted pics of the entire French A20 and A9.


----------



## lpioe

Great site guys kay:


----------



## ChrisH

Would it be a good idea to add a links page to existing sites? Two good ones I know of are France autoroutes: http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/accueil.php and SABRE: http://www.sabre-roads.org.uk/gallery/

Great site so far!


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Chris1491 said:


> Another load added, enjoy it :cheers:
> 
> I still have a bunch of pics leftover which i will post. I hope that server has enough space. :lol:


Keep em coming, looking real good so far 

Links are now here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That Sabre-roads photosite has very few onboard pics sadly. But gives a good overview of British roads.

I will add more pics today


----------



## Patrick

for the links, you can add four german sites:

www.rippachtal.de
www.thuerstein.de/autobahnen.htm
www.autobahn-bilder.de
http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de


----------



## Stifler

Awesome idea!

I will colaborate with photos when I pass my exams.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Come on guys, add more pics to the site! It looks now like i'm the only one. But whatever, there is a lot to see there already.


----------



## Patrick

i don't have any own highway pics. but on monday, i'll take some photos on my way from near koblenz to trier (i forgot to charge the battery to be able to take photos today from trier to koblenz)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That google maps application is nice, but makes the uploading somewhat slower unfortunatly.


----------



## KB

Patrick said:


> @ Verso: Did you try the link I posted in my last post?
> 
> Strange, I had no popup...
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked through the first galleries and i feel dizzy after seeing this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 destinations for one lane :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


Because that lane/road will have multiple seperations later on as you cannot have paris,lyon, nantes on the same road.


----------



## Patrick

ok, I will check this on Google Earth later to get a better imagination of the situation 

for the links: http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de another one


----------



## Nephasto

I've just registered, and I'il see if I add some photo's mainly of portuguese and spanish motorways.


----------



## Nephasto

I've added some photo's of portuguese A-3.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Chris1491 said:


> That google maps application is nice, but makes the uploading somewhat slower unfortunatly.


Is it very noticable? For me the page doesn't take more than a second to load, but that probably differs from computer to computer.. It will probably take a few seconds the first time you encounter the map, but after that the browser should keep a copy of the files. I've written a bit more detailed about the maps here too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great, some Estonian pics added, i love it!

In hope i can add more in about three weeks, next week and the week after that, i am on vacation in the southernmost point of The Netherlands, cruising on the Southern Belgium roads and some Luxemburg stuff, and maybe the French A4 between Metz and Reims.


----------



## Great buildings

*yeah baby yeah*


----------



## -KwK345-

*Does anyone have any Traffic Jam photos?*

Sry if there's already a thread about this.


----------



## Electrify




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Please don't post such big images. Clearly not everyone has 40 inch monitors...


----------



## CborG




----------



## dattebayo

Manila:


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Is that the worst for Manila? :naughty:


----------



## xlchris

Again The Netherlands;



























And an old one (1965);


----------



## dattebayo

Jhaelnis said:


> ^ Is that the worst for Manila? :naughty:


that's the worst pic ive seen so far. :lol:


----------



## Cicerón

Here you can find some photos:

City with the worst traffic!


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Let's make a contest for the worst stau picture! :lol: 

Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## dattebayo

^^ does that happen everyday?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Not everyday, but once in a while. The problem is that Kiev (~3 million people) has only 4 bridges. Almost all businesses and jobs are located on the right bank while nearly all residential areas are located on the left bank. If an accident happens on one of those bridges during the rush hour, you are screwed.


----------



## sasuke41

Here's more for manila


----------



## phattonez

In case you're wondering, that first picture by Electrify is of Interstate 10 through Downtown Los Angeles. And if it's not, then there's some freeway somewhere that just copied that idea for a freeway (which would be a bad idea anyway). How old is that picture? Looks like the early 90's from what I can tell by the cars.


----------



## -KwK345-

C'mon guys. There is a thread just like this on SSP with TONS of photos.


----------



## Æsahættr

The most notorious interchange in the Minneapolis metro
The Crosstown Commons (I-35W/MN62 entanglement mess)








It doesn't look bad but it can take 30 minutes to go like 3 miles during rush hour.

Nothing compared to some 3rd world countries though.


----------



## gladisimo

deleted


----------



## -KwK345-

what? ^^


----------



## fahed

These people need SALIK


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Tehran:


----------



## DanteXavier

Nairobi, Kenya:


----------



## Energy2003

*Peking*


----------



## Foolish Farmer

*A1 Zagreb-Split* (nearby the Sveti-Rok-tunnel)


----------



## Energy2003

kevin_wk said:


> Sry if there's already a thread about this.



check google "picture search" and try (german) keyword: stau + autobahn 

there are a lot of photos


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You can shoot nice traffic jam pics now in France. Most of the south is jammed there now, with traffic jams in excess of 150km.


----------



## sonysnob

*Highway Photo Critique*

I am an avid highway photographer, which means I go out and take a lot of photos of highways not from my car but from specific vantage points to try and capture more of the highways essence. I was wondering if any members here would like to share their thoughts and critique any of these photos so that I can improve. Some of these photos may have been seen on this forum already, so I apologize for any double posting.

Thanks to all those interested:

Picture 1 - Ontario's Highway 404/407 interchange:









Picture 2 - Ontario's Highway 401 just east of Highway 8:









Picture 3 - Ontario's Highway 401 west of Cambridge:









Picture 4 - Ontario's Highway 401 at Highway 30:









Picture 5 - New York's Interstate 86 west of Jamestown:









Picture 6 - New York's I-190 near the Peace Bridge:









Input is appreciated.


----------



## algonquin

It is admirable to attempt to find beauty in the mundane, not just for the sake of it, but also for how difficult it truly is.


----------



## ChrisH

You capture the roads very well, and the non-driver viewpoint really helps. Liberal use of zoom also helps to make bends look more interesting. Great work!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I think taking photos of highways is the same as taking photos of other things IMO: Think about what is the thing you want the person to see on the picture. Maybe it is the amount of traffic, interesting curvature, bad road pavement etc. and one must try to make that interesting feature stand out. That's how I see photography .


----------



## sonysnob

Thanks for the suggestions and encouragement.


----------



## rolex59

*Photos for a French website*

Hi everybody,

I am a member of this web site : http://wikisara.free.fr and we seek photographies of French roads or motorway to illustrate some articles.

Thank you every body


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*ChrisZwolle's roadpics of Europe*

*Chriszwolle's European Road Pictures*​
Welcome to this thread. Over the years, i've taken thousands of pics of roads throughout Europe. I think it's time to arrange them all here, just simply click a link, and you'll see the pics in a google Picasa webalbum, an easy way of photo sharing without flooding and slowing down a thread with hundreds of pics. 

This list will expand from time to time. Ofcourse, i will post new photo's in the proper thread, but you can find them all back here. Currently, there are about 15.000 pictures in 8 countries. 

*France:*

A4 Reims - Paris
A5 Sens - Troyes
A6 Lyon - Avallon
A7 Orange - Lyon
A9 Perpignan - Orange
A10 Paris - Orléans
A19 Courtenay - Sens
A20 Vierzon - Montauban
N356-A22 Lille - Tourcoing
A23-A27 Valenciennes - Lille
A26 Troyes - Arras
A64 Toulouse - Lannemezan
A66/N20 Villefranche - Andorra
A71 Orléans - Vierzon
A72 St. Étienne - Balbigny
A75 Pézenas - Mende
A77 Nevers - Montargis
N2 Laon - Paris
N7 Moulins
N82 / N7 Roanne
N88 St. Étienne

*Spain:*

AP-2 Lleida - El Vendrell
AP-7 Barcelona - La Jonquera
B-20 Ronda de Dalt Barcelona
C-32 El Vendrell - Barcelona
N-146 / N-260 Andorra - Puigcerdà

*Andorra:*
CG-2 / CG-1 Andorra

*Germany*

A1 Osnabrück - Cloppenburg
A1 Cloppenburg - Hamburg
A1 Münster - Dortmund
A1 Dortmund - Osnabrück
A1-A60 Trier - Sankt Vith
A1 Wuppertal - Erftstadt
A1 Bargteheide - Hamburg - Bremen - Wildeshausen
A2 Oberhausen - Bad Eilsen
A7 Hamburg - Flensburg
A7 Fulda - Kassel
A21 Kiel - Bargteheide
A23 Hamburg - Heide
A28 Leer - Oldenburg
A29 Cloppenburg - Wilhelmshaven
A30 Bad Bentheim - Osnabrück
A33 Wünnenberg-Haaren - Osnabrück
A44 Dortmund - Werl
A44 Werl - Dortmund
A44 Kassel - Wünnenberg-Haaren
A45 Dortmund - Aschaffenburg
A46 Heinsberg - Wuppertal
A445-A46 Werl - Bestwig
A46-A445 Bestwig - Werl
A66 Hanau - Fulda
A210/A215 Rendsburg - Kiel
A293 Oldenburg
B5 Heide - Tønder
B54 Gronau - Münster
B71/B74/B73 Bremerhaven - Hamburg
B211/B212 Oldenburg - Nordenham
B403 Emlichheim - Bad Bentheim

*Belgium:*

E19 Brussel - Valenciennes
E25 Arlon - Liège *
E40 Liège - Brussel
E42 Mons - Liège
E313 Liège - Antwerpen
E314 Leuven - Geleen
E429 Tournai - Halle
R0 Ring Brussel
A28/N81 Arlon - Longwy
N25 Louvain-la-Neuve - Nivelles
N72 Leopoldsburg - Hasselt
N73 Kessenich - Leopoldsburg


*Luxembourg:*

A1 Luxembourg - Trier
A4 Esch-sur-Alzette - Luxembourg
A13 Pétange - Perl
A13 Perl - Esch-sur-Alzette

*Denmark:*

E20 Esbjerg - Odense
E20 Odense - Malmö
E20 Nyborg - Esbjerg
E39 Hirtshals - Aalborg
E45 Flensburg - Kolding
E45 Kolding - Frederikshavn
Route 9 Odense - Spodsbjerg
Route 9 Spodsbjerg - Odense
Route 11 Tønder - Varde
Route 11 Struer - Ydby
Route 13/12 Aars - Viborg - Herning
Route 18 Herning - Give
Route 21 København - Holbæk
Route 29 Hanstholm - Aars
Route 170 Kolding - Kruså
Route 181 Varde - Lemvig
Route 181 Vestervig - Hanstholm
Route 513 Lemvig - Struer
Route 527 Ydby - Vestervig

*Sweden:*

E4 Stockholm *
E4 Stockholm - Nyköping *
E6 Malmö - Helsingborg
E18 Enköping - Stockholm *
E18 Stockholm - Enköping *

* Photos by Dutch forumer Frits.

*Netherlands:*

A1/A28 Amsterdam - Zwolle
N14-N44-A44-A4 Den Haag - Amsterdam
A28 Zwolle - Assen
A32 Meppel - Leeuwarden
A37 Hoogeveen - Meppen
A37 Meppen - Hoogeveen
A37/A28 Emmen - Zwolle
N9 Alkmaar - Den Helder
N31 Leeuwarden - Drachten
N34 Ommen - Coevorden
N34 Gieten - Emmen
N35 Zwolle - Almelo
N35 Gronau - Zwolle
N48 Hoogeveen - Ommen
N69 Neerpelt - Eindhoven
N99 Den Helder - Den Oever
N224 Arnhem - Woudenberg
N241 Schagen - Hoorn
N242 Alkmaar - Middenmeer
N243 Hoorn - Alkmaar
N245 Alkmaar - Schagen
N248 Wieringerwerf - Schagen
N250 Den Helder
N278 Maastricht - Vaals
N281 Heerlen
N298 Hoensbroek - Valkenburg
N302 Hoorn - Kootwijk
N305 Almere - Dronten
N310 Elburg - Arnhem
N331 Zwolle - Emmeloord
N333 Steenwijk - Marknesse
N334 Zwartsluis - Steenwijk
N337 Deventer - Zwolle
N340 Ommen - Zwolle
N345 Apeldoorn - Zutphen
N346 Hengelo - Zutphen
N348 Zutphen - Ommen
N349 Almelo - Denekamp
N351 Oosterwolde - Urk
N352 Urk - Vollenhove
N359 Lemmer - Leeuwarden
N361 Leeuwarden - Groningen via Lauwersoog
N371 Meppel - Assen
N373 Roden - Assen
N374 Stadskanaal - Hoogeveen
N375 Zwartsluis - Pesse
N376 Nieuw-Amsterdam - Rolde
N377 Hasselt - Coevorden
N377 Hasselt - Twist
N378 Gasselte - Stadskanaal
N379 Zwartemeer - Gasselternijveen
N381 Emmen - Drachten
N382 Coevorden
N756 Raalte - Wijhe
N757 Dalfsen - Wijthmen
N758 Zwolle - Nieuwleusen
N759 Hasselt - Genemuiden
N760 Genemuiden - IJsselmuiden
N762 Weerribben
N763 Wezep - Kampen
N764 Kampen - Zwolle

*Youtube roadmovies:*​
*Netherlands:*
A1 Deventer - Apeldoorn
A1 Apeldoorn - Deventer
A2 Utrecht
A2 Geleen - Maastricht
A2 Eindhoven
A6 across Lake Tjeuke
A7 Prinses Margriet tunnel
A7 Sneek
A10 Amsterdam
A12 Utrecht
A12 Arnhem
A28 Wezep - Ommen (Zwolle throughway)
A28 Nieuwleusen - Zwolle
A28 Wezep - Zwolle-Centrum
A28 / A32 Staphorst - Steenwijk
A28 Zwolle at night
A28 Meppel - Hoogeveen part I
A28 Meppel - Hoogeveen part II
A35 Hengelo - Wierden
A44 - A4 Leiden - Amsterdam
N11 Alphen aquaduct
N14 The Hague
N35 Heino - Raalte
N44 The Hague - Leiden
N50 Island bridge Kampen
N50 Island Bridge Kampen II
N331 Hasselterweg Zwolle
N331 Hasselt - Zwolle
N337 IJsselallee Zwolle (RING)
N348 Raalte - Deventer
N760 Kamperzeedijk, Kampen - Genemuiden
N764 mill bridge Kampen
N764 Mill Bridge Kampen II
N764 Kampen - Zwolle
Reconstructed Spoolderbergweg Zwolle
social housing suburb drive in Zwolle
Zwolle-Stadshagen suburban drive
Zwolle - Hattem drive incl. ancient bridge
Hattem - Wezep drive nature & wealth
Zalkerdijk
Zwartendijk, Kampen
Zwolle-Westenholte: lost in suburbia?
Zwolle tour I
Zwolle tour II

*Belgium:*
E25 Liège - Eijsden
E25 Eijsden - Cheratte
E25 Liège (part I)
E25 Liège (part II)
E42 Verviers circuit
A25 Cheratte - Liège (part I)
 Liège old E25 route (part II
A54 - R9 Charleroi
A604 Seraing (Liège)
N74 expressway
R1 Antwerpen
R0 Brussel

*Denmark:*

E20 Little Belt Bridge
E20 Sont Bridge Malmö - Copenhagen
E20 Great Belt Bridge
E20 Copenhagen
E39 - E45 Aalborg
E45 Kruså - Aabenraa
E45 Kolding
E45/A7 Danish/German border
Road 161 Old Little Belt bridge

*Germany:*

A2 Oberhausen - Dortmund part I
A2 Oberhausen - Dortmund part II
A7 Hamburg
E45/A7 Danish/German border
A30 Osnabrück
A30 Nordhorn - Hengelo
A31 Emstunnel Leer
A33 Osnabrück
A45 Hanau
A49 Kassel
B61/A30 Bad Oeynhausen
B61/B65 Bückeburg - Minden - Bad Oeynhausen
B402 / A37 Meppen - Zwartemeer
B347 Wesertunnel Bremerhaven

*France:*
A20 Châteauroux
A20 Limoges
A20 Montauban
A75 Viaduc de Millau
A104/N104 Paris
D900 Perpignan

to be continued...


----------



## radi6404

where´s E79 Kulata Dupnica - Dupnica Dolna Dykania, (struma motorway) Dolna Dykania - Daskalovo? come on man, that must be in your album, jsut kidding.


----------



## RawLee

Whats your technique of photographing while driving? Put the camera on the steering wheel? Hold it? Put it on the control panel? Or something else?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I just take them while driving, point, auto-focus and shoot. It's not very difficult on motorways, you don't have to shift gears. In cities, it's a lot more difficult, and dangerous, i must say. So i don't do that. 

I take video's in another way, i put my camera on the dashboard, and point through the wiper blades. You'll see a small section of the wiper-blade, which can be avoided when zooming in, but every bump will be 4 times more visible, and it looks like you're almost in the backseat of the car in front of you, so you see too much car, and not the road/signs/scenery. Then i activate the camera and just drive like i normally do.


----------



## Mateusz

Radi... Chris just wrote ''to be continued''


----------



## RawLee

Thank you! I do it the same way(when my gf is not sitting beside me),except for using a short closure time setting(in case of photos)(I hope you know what I mean).


----------



## Mateusz

Chris dou you will include pictures from polish roads ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I have a roadtrip to Poland, Slovakia & Czechia planned somewhere within this year. But it's a busy year upcoming, late April/early May, i will go to Switzerland & Rome, because of my parents wedding anniversary, and i originally planned my roadtrip in this season. That has been postponed to likely early September, but i am planning to go on holiday to Spain myself in June. 

so;

Switzerland & Italy
Spain
Poland, Slovakia & Czechia


----------



## Stifler

Awesome work as usual, Chris. It's a great compilation. I wish I could travel so much through Europe.

I must cheer myself up looking some pics. I will need to take a week off to see all those Dutch roads


----------



## radi6404

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ I have a roadtrip to Poland, Slovakia & Czechia planned somewhere within this year. But it's a busy year upcoming, late April/early May, i will go to Switzerland & Rome, because of my parents wedding anniversary, and i originally planned my roadtrip in this season. That has been postponed to likely early September, but i am planning to go on holiday to Spain myself in June.
> 
> so;
> 
> Switzerland & Italy
> Spain
> Poland, Slovakia & Czechia


What´s with Balkan countries? Will you visit´em and travel on roads you don´t feel anything but also roads you feel qutie a lot :lol: ?


----------



## Mateusz

Chris, I reccomend you to declare to Radi that you will make a compex photorealtion from Struma motorway and other roads whit indication of shiniest crashbarriers


----------



## TheCat

Great work, man! Check out his Youtube channel - also very nice 

PS: This thread should be made sticky I think.


----------



## Xusein

^^ I agree. Great pics, Chris.


----------



## sonysnob

Neat photos Chris. The Picsa web interface works really well for scrolling through photos as well.

I have to ask though, as an avid highway photographer myself, does anyones here who takes highway photos do so primarily from outside there car, or am I all alone on that front?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You mean, you hang out of the car, or you just park your car somewhere and take a picture?


----------



## LT1550

Taking photos while driving myself would be nothing for me - absolutely too much. I admire you that you can manage this!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I only take pictures when it's safe. Better no pic than an accident. I usually go out on quiet days, like saturdays or sundays.


----------



## sonysnob

Chriszwolle said:


> You mean, you hang out of the car, or you just park your car somewhere and take a picture?


Usually I park the car where it is safe and then walk to where i want to take my photo from. When taking freeway guide signs obviously it isn't safe to park so I do those on the fly, but the photos I am most interested in taken are actually straddling a freeway from an overpass.

Have a look at my QEW galleries to see what I mean:
http://www.onthighways.com/QEW_images/QEW_p1_images.htm


----------



## Patrick

a nice one form Koblenz, Germany

http://www.cip.physik.uni-muenchen....pl?lat=50.385373&lng=7.560632&scale=17&type=k


----------



## RawLee

u/c M3-M0 junction








M7-M0 junction








M3-M30 junction








M7-M70 junction


----------



## RoadUser

Hi all,

These are some of the largest interchanges in Israel, courtesy of Google Earth. All are in the general vicinity of Tel Aviv.

Not quite as impressive as some of those in previous postings, but not bad, nonetheless:

The Gannot HaShiva complex:










A closer view of the Gannot Interchange:










The Ben Shemen Interchange:










The Kessem Interchange:


----------



## CborG

Some dutch interchanges, stitched together using Livemaps:

Almere, A6xA27:









Batadorp, A2xA58:









Beekbergen, A1xA50:









Drachten, A7xN31:









Europaplein (Groningen) A7xN7:









Europaplein (Maastricht): A2xN2









Gouwe, A12xA20:









de Hogt, A2xA67:









Hoogeveen:



























Julianaplein, A7xA28:









Kerensheide, A2xA76:









Kethelplein, A4xA20:









Kleinpolderplein, A13xA20:


















Kruisdonk, A2xA79:









Leenderheide A2xA67:









Maanderbroek, A12xA30:









Neerbosch, A73x?:









Oudenrijn, in een vierluik, A2xA12:




































Prins Clausplein, A4xA12:









Ridderkerk Noord, A15xA16:









Ridderkerk-zuid, A15xA16:


















Rijnsweerd, A27xA28:









de Stok, A17xA58:








Terbregseplein, A16xA20:









Vaanplein, A15xA29:









Velperbroek, A12xA348:









Waalsdorperplein, N14xN44:









Waterberg, A12xA50:









Zaarderheiken, A67xA73:









Zoomland, A4xA58:


----------



## NZer

Those Dutch interchanges look so tidy, I love all the neatly planted trees.


----------



## gannman1975

Chriszwolle said:


> Oakland, and generally the east bay area.
> 
> 1. Eastshore Freeway, I-80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nimitz Freeway, I-880.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. SR-24 Caldecott Tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Richmond-San Rafael Bridge I-580.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. New & Old Carquinez Bridge, I-80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. I-680 in Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I-580 in Dublin.


The Bay Area is one of very few (if any) areas that uses all numbered spurs of a parent interstate - all in the fact that they had to name yet another interstate in the area "out of order" - I-238. :lol:


----------



## Schweden

Is this still active? Can't visit the site...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I-238 is named after the State Route 238, the number which the freeway carried earlier.


----------



## redspork02

*Los Angeles*








Chriszwolle


----------



## ChrisZwolle

We move down to *San Jose*, the largest city in the San Francisco Bay Area.

1. Lightrail in the median of the SR-85









2. SR-17









3. SR-17 Santa Cruz Highway









4. US 101 and SR-85 in Mountain View.









5. SR-92 Younger Freeway









6. San Mateo Bridge









7. Dumbarton Bridge









8. I-880 Nimitz Freeway









9. San Jose from I-280









10. US 101 and I-880


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Back up now


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Los Angeles* The massive urban landscape of southern California. 

1. Glendale Freeway (SR-2) with a distant view of the LA skyline








by Jay Romney Martin

2. I-5 Golden State Freeway in Burbank









3. I-10 San Bernardino Freeway and LA skyline









4. SR-14 Antelope Valley Freeway near Santa Clarita









5. I-15 Ontario Freeway








by Tony Hann

6. SR-22 Garden Grove Freeway









7. SR-47 Vincent Thomas Bridge









8. SR-55 Costa Mesa Freeway









9. SR-57 Orange Freeway in Diamond Bar








by JY,YOON

10. SR-60 Pomona Freeway








by Super Hanz

11. SR-71 Chino Valley Freeway @ Kellogg Interchange with I-10 and SR-57








by @jan90

12. SR-73 Corona del Mar Freeway








by medea1919

13. SR-91 Riverside Freeway in Corona








by bigmikelakers

14. The one-oh-one, Hollywood Freeway








by Ivo Donckers

15. The one-oh-five








by xchunksx

16. The one-ten, Harbor Freeway 









17. The 118, Ronald Reagan Freeway








by armenkav

18. The 134 fwy in Glendale


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Those LA landscapes may look nice on the pictures to someone who has never been to that area, but they aren't that nice when you see them in person. My memories of LA include endless concrete motorways, concrete street pavement, palms, and sun that you can't hide from :lol: Endless suburbia, I would say. Universal Studio was actually quite nice.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if there are other area's in the world which have such an extensive densely populated suburban area.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Further south; the *San Diego* area.

1. Interstate 5. People crossing (illegal immigrants?)









2. I-5 near downtown at night









3. I-805









4. I-5








by bigmikelakers

5. I-8 in San Diego, with it's canyons








by gushernandez

6. I-8 / I-805


----------



## KIWIKAAS

I think this is coming round off the 101 onto the 110. It's the 110 you can see ahead of you. Correct me if I'm wrong


>


----------



## Mpls_9

Great thread. Keep 'em coming. :cheers1:


----------



## sonysnob

Rural New York:










canhighways.com


----------



## diz

Chriszwolle said:


> Further south; the *San Diego* area.
> 
> 1. Interstate 5. People crossing (illegal immigrants?)


yeah..


----------



## sonysnob

Where did you find all of those photos Chris? There is some neat stuff here, particularly from California


----------



## jarbury

Holy hell imagine if the US (Los Angeles especially) had spent the money on rail that they've spent on these concrete jungles? You'd have the most fantastic public transport system in the world.

What's with exits off both the left and right side of the freeways, that's pretty random and confusing isn't it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sonysnob said:


> Where did you find all of those photos Chris? There is some neat stuff here, particularly from California


Flickr & Google Earth.

I'll add more shortly.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

jarbury said:


> What's with exits off both the left and right side of the freeways, that's pretty random and confusing isn't it?


I think youre talking about the HOV lanes.
On the pic of the 105/110 interchange the car from which the photo is taken is coming down the HOV ramp from the 105 which is a seperate flyover and connects again to the HOV lane on the 110.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Denver, Colorado*

I-25 in the extreme south of the agglomeration








by ampanoramio

I-25 just south of I-225 interchange








by ampanoramio

I-25 and lightrail








by ampanoramio

I-25 near Invesco field (Denver Bronco's)









I-70 near I-25 interchange








by rehali

I-70 heading into the rockies








by vaporimaging.com


----------



## ADCS

^^ I love taking I-70 through the mountains during the summer. Wintertime, not so much (scary as hell)


----------



## Schweden

GregfromAustria said:


> yeah..you´re right
> even the first pic isn´t a real jam just normal rush hour traffic
> 
> what about traffic jams in sweden?


Well, rush hour in Stockholm and Göteborg (Gothenburg) can be pretty tough.
But I don't have any photos... hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I added 18 photoseries and 20 video's. Currently I have 3 Picasa accounts totalling over 2 GB of pictures. There are now over 90 video's available on youtube, totalling over 12 hours of video, so if you're ever bored or can't get any sleep, you'll know what to do


----------



## Verso

Is Chris*Z*wolle boasting around with pics of Chris*z*wolle?


----------



## ABRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Currently I have 3 Picasa accounts totalling over 2 GB of pictures.


How can you manage this? As far as I know you need a Google Account for Picasa, so you need 3 Google-Acounts. And don't you nee an own E-Mail-address for each Google-Account to register...?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, so I made a new Gmail account


----------



## -KwK345-

*Arterial/Local Road Traffic Pics*

Does anyone have any good pics of arterial/local road traffic?


----------



## Onur

Yüzüncü Yıl Bulvarı - Antalya, Turkey;


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Ok i will post several roads but today only one.

AV. Mário Soares (in the eastern most areas AV. Francisco Sá Caneiro)




























sorry i thought i had more photos of that road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

All my roadpics & videos


----------



## Majestic

Wow, how many gigs is that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

11 Gigabyte 

I'm about to add some more.


----------



## Timon91

You're just crazy, Chris


----------



## Verso

^ Agreed.


----------



## ABRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> All my roadpics & videos
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2cr1smf.jpg


These are the folders with all of my original images of my roadpics.









But thats not only the driving pic but also the other road related images.

:cheers:


----------



## Timon91

Holy Jezus mg:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ABRob said:


> These are the folders with all of my original images of my roadpics.
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/166/imagesfe0.png
> 
> But thats not only the driving pic but also the other road related images.
> 
> :cheers:


Hast du ein Führerschein?


----------



## Timon91

Vielleicht hat er eine, weil er so viel Roadpics hat :lol:


----------



## PLH

^^ Vermutlich ja


----------



## Timon91

Warum sprechen wir eigentlich Deutsch?


----------



## Verso

Um andere nicht verstehen zu können.


----------



## oliver999

*post some traffic video here*

beijing night traffic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs6hmht2CBU&feature=related

hammer trapped by mazida
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHRTxYNOyjA

get the wrong direction on chinese highway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPn27cxwhIc&feature=related

beijing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5H8y-UJNDo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdtHAbVlC4I

uphill road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkmkTu32v0&feature=related

chinese bad drivers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGRVs1v4228&feature=related


----------



## urbanfan89

The Lefortovo Tunnel in Russia:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLW3OiH8OQ


----------



## Natomasken

Libertarian traffic control! (Who needs signals?)


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That is quite insane, but it seems to work well in that situation!


----------



## Ron2K

A drive through the Huguenot Tunnel:






More crazy Russian drivers (you'd think Lefortovo was bad enough):


----------



## oliver999

nice videos, let me take half an hour to watch.


----------



## Muttie

Rabat (Morocco) traffic. A taxi (blue cars are taxi's) blocks the road, causing a lot of irritation (people keep pressing the horn).


----------



## Majestic




----------



## nils16

Gotthard Road tunnel (16.9km) Switzerland with 6X Speed. Please rate it when you have a account ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5kD-OKaTas


----------



## PLH

DK 7 somewhere between Gdansk and Warsaw
:crazy:






A4 near Wrocław


----------



## Houstonian

Crazy Los Angeles Crashes.

110 Freeway Car stalled from an earlier crash causes a chain reaction.





(youtube alexster)


Freeway 101

If you listen closely you can here someone screaming for help.You can also see someone run off the freeway right before another crash if you watch carefully.




(Camera man is an ametuar he keeps shaking the camera)
(youtube smvans7)

Freeway 405

Heres another chain reaction but its caused by a stalled van.




(youtbe 6664521111)

Sorry tht these vids are kinda off topic.


----------



## Timon91

PLH said:


> DK 7 somewhere between Gdansk and Warsaw
> :crazy:


Is that from alanheath? He has some pretty cool videos from all over Poland


----------



## PLH

:yes:


----------



## TheCat

I made a few driving videos in Toronto and Southern Ontario:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Kot1234


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*ChrisZwolle's roadpics of Europe*

I closed the old thread since I migrated my pictures to a new Flickr account!

Ofcourse, I needed a pro account, otherwise it would take me years to upload everything with the 100 mb/month limit for a free account.

It all starts here:
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriszwolle/collections*

I didn't take that many pics of Dutch motorway since it has been done by others. For motorways, I would like to link to: Roadpics.net

*Europe*

*Andorra*

*Belgium*

*Denmark*

*France*

*Germany*

*Luxembourg*

*Spain*

*Sweden*​

=======================

*Netherlands*

*Netherlands, provincial roads*

*Drenthe*

*Flevoland*

*Friesland*

*Gelderland*

*Groningen*

*Limburg*

*Noord Brabant*

*Noord Holland*

*Overijssel*

*Utrecht*​


----------



## Majestic

Cool! Keep it sticky! :cheers:

What are the Flickr advantages over Picasa? What's the premium account cost?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Picasa has problems with hotlinking. You can easily hotlink Flickr images. Besides that, it gives me a more reliable upload, since Picasa is often very slow. People don't watch your images if they have to wait so long for an album to load. Besides that, Flickr offers an unlimited upload. Costs: 24 dollars per year.


----------



## Republica

Wheres the UK


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Just to the west of me 

I'm planning a UK trip in the future, however, likely not this year. The charges for the Eurotunnel are ridiculous anyway.


----------



## Timon91

^^What's wrong with the Hoek van Holland - Harwich ferry?


----------



## DanMs

Great Collection, ChrisZwolle


----------



## deranged

Excellent set of pics!


----------



## Palance

Timon91 said:


> ^^What's wrong with the Hoek van Holland - Harwich ferry?


Or the Calais-Dover ferry? Not expensive at all, and it takes you just more than 1 hour to cross the channel. I liked that crossing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Your highway photos*

*REMINDER: This thread is not meant to post pictures!*

^^ Sounds contradictive eh? 

Well, the intention of this thread is to post your photo links in, so link your albums, like on Picasa, Photobucket, Flickr etc here, so you and other can find the pics easily. You can still post pictures in the appropriate threads ofcourse. 

I'll show you what I mean in the next post


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Flickr/Chriszwolle*

*Andorra*

*Belgium*

*Denmark*

*France*

*Germany*

*Luxembourg*

*Netherlands*

*Spain*

*Sweden*

continue please!


----------



## Verso

Where did the terminology thread disappear?

As for this thread, can we link to specific posts on SSC? I namely don't make highway photos regularly, and I currently don't have any plans to take additional photos.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> Where did the terminology thread disappear?


Yeah, I unsticked it, it didn't quite turn out to be a long-living discussion. It's somewhere a few pages back now.



> s for this thread, can we link to specific posts on SSC? I namely don't make highway photos regularly, and I currently don't have any plans to take additional photos.


Sure you can


----------



## Billpa

I don't have too many, but this is where you'll find my roads and highway related pictures...


Billpa's-Road-Stuff


----------



## deranged

*Australian highway and road sign photo threads at OZscrapers*

*Note that the following are NOT my photos!*
For credits, see the thread.

*In Search of Road Signs* - mainly photos
*Australian Freeways & Roads* - photos & discussion
*West Australian Road Networks* - photos & discussion


..


----------



## Verso

Slovenia

Hungarian M70

Trieste bypass, E751 & RA17 (Italy)

All on SSC.


----------



## Timon91

I uploaded most of my pics via tinypic, so they're not in an album or sth. These are the ones I have in my Picasa webalbums:

Anchorage-Fairbanks (Alaska)

Fairbanks-Valdez (Alaska)

Valdez-Anchorage (Alaska)

Dalton Highway to the Arctic Circle (Alaska)

US 395, Spokane-Grand Forks (Washington, BC)

US-Canada border (Washington, BC)

Swanzey-Boston (New Hampshire, Massachusetts)

That's it for Picasa :cheers:


----------



## Verso

^^ Where did you get that all of a sudden?!


----------



## ABRob

I'm uploading my roadpics here:
http://www.autobahnen-europa.eu/index-b-e.htm

And I'm working on a form of roadpic-database-website to organize all my roadpics and with the possibility to other roadgeeks to upload their roadpics.


----------



## Timon91

Verso said:


> ^^ Where did you get that all of a sudden?!


I posted it all in the United States Non-Interstate thread, in August, just after I returned from the US. Must have been the period that your computer was broken.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ABRob said:


> I'm uploading my roadpics here:
> http://www.autobahnen-europa.eu/index-b-e.htm





> Diese Seite ist leider nicht verfügbar.






> And I'm working on a form of roadpic-database-website to organize all my roadpics and with the possibility to other roadgeeks to upload their roadpics.


Cool


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> I posted it all in the United States Non-Interstate thread, in August, just after I returned from the US. Must have been the period that your computer was broken.


Most probably. I'll check all of it in the next days.


----------



## Robosteve

wrong thread


----------



## RipleyLV

A8/E77 Jelgava - Riga (Latvia)

A2/E30 Nowy Tomyśl - Koło (Poland)

German autobahns

Slovak motorways

Slovenian motorways


----------



## ABRob

ChrisZwolle said:


> ABRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm uploading my roadpics here:
> http://www.autobahnen-europa.eu/index-b-e.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Seite ist leider nicht verfügbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Retry. Maybe there are some server problems today 



ChrisZwolle said:


> ABRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm working on a form of roadpic-database-website to organize all my roadpics and with the possibility to other roadgeeks to upload their roadpics.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
Click to expand...

Well, I've started it in Sept. 2007 an I hope to finish a first Alpha (or Beta) until Sept. 2009... 


And what, if I have an update? Should i post it here or in the country-threads?


----------



## Palance

A part of my own collection of Motorways can be found at:

http://gallery.autosnelwegen.net/

(NL, BE, FR, DE, UK, GR, AE and NZ).


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Bridge over the lake in state of Washington


----------



## veteran

*Bundesautobahn 9, near by Garching, Munich, Germany:*









*Boarder-crossing Italy (A23) / Austria (A2)*


----------



## snupix

Ingenioren said:


> That must be the coolest road i have ever seen :uh:


Here's a photo from me:










France is full of beautiful scenic roads, especially in the south!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Where is that road exactly?


----------



## RawLee

veteran said:


> and one more photo, but it is not a highway - Route 3, near by Encs:


To be exact,this gas station is just after the town Forró,before the junction to Encs.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> Where is that road exactly?


I suppose it's here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...998492,5.335236&spn=0.02889,0.077248&t=h&z=14


----------



## veteran

RawLee said:


> To be exact,this gas station is just after the town Forró,before the junction to Encs.


Yeah, that's true, but I think that Encs is nearer that Forró, isn't it?


----------



## RawLee

veteran said:


> Yeah, that's true, but I think that Encs is nearer that Forró, isn't it?


Actually,the house on the left in the pic is Encs,and the group of trees to the right of it is Forró...they are in walking distance of each other.
Google maps
But it is the closest to Abaújdevecser,just behind the photo.


----------



## Muttie

A4, Towards Tanger-med port, Morocco










A4, also towards Tanger-med port, Morocco










A2, between Rabat and Tanger, Morocco










A7, facing towards Marrakech, Morocco










A7, facing towards Casablanca, Morocco


----------



## Ron2K

Long time since I last posted in this section... anyway, here's my contribution: Chapman's Peak Drive in Cape Town.


----------



## Nexis

Heres some of Mine from Interstates around NJ

I-80 in western NJ










I-80 with the Delaware Water gap in the distance










In the Delaware Water Gap










Looking South from a Secacuse,New Jersey over Hackensack River , towards NJ TPK Eastern Spur Hackensack River Bridge and the City of Newark



















~Corey


----------



## tritown

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Bridge over the lake in state of Washington


Cool; near my childhood home! :cheers:

This is pretty to be sure, but it gets nasty windy sometimes. Not fun to drive on that bridge during those conditions.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Here is one from Toronto (though it is a city scape and not a dramatic landscape):


----------



## Thermo

Somewhere in southern Belgium


----------



## Rusonaldo

Motorway A2 in Poland


----------



## enschede-r

A1 Sarajevo-Zenica:


----------



## KiwiGuy




----------



## I-275westcoastfl

^^ 





You have to type with out the "


----------



## DELCROID

*Venezuelan roads:*


----------



## KiwiGuy

Thanks for the help I-275westcoastfl. For the video link, is it like the URL or something different?


----------



## Nima-Farid

Iranian Interchanges:
Southern Esfahan








Northwestern Esfahan








Northern Esfahan








Northeastern Esfahan








Southeastern Esfahan








Eastern Tehran








Tehran








Western Tehran








Southern Tehran








Tehran








Tehran








Eastern Tehran








Southeastern Tehran








Southeastern Mashhad








Western Tabriz








Tabriz








Western Tabriz








Northern Tabriz








Kermanshah


----------



## junstein

subic northern Philippines

Tipo Interchange









SCTEX's Subic-Clark stretch









SCTEX's Clark-Subic stretch









Pasig-Potrero Bridge









Dinalupihan Interchange









Clark North Interchange









Aerial photo of Tipo Bridge









Aerial photo of Jalung Cut









Caulaman Bridge









Sacobia-Bamban Bridge









Gumain Bridge









Aerial photo of Gumain River Bridge









Courtesy of BCDA site


----------



## junstein

sky-way metro manila


----------



## Verso

My favourite thread in 2006.


----------



## Triple C

Double trumpet Interchange u/c in Ankara;








Location: http://goo.gl/maps/vOJII


----------



## kevo123

someone mispost location and name

post deleted


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Photo taken with a camera from 1980?


----------



## SturmBeobachter

No, no digital cameras from 1980's had such a huge resolution.


----------



## Stuu

And it's not Jakarta either....


----------



## Duli kasmi

This is one of the newest Panoramic roads in construction in Albania


----------

